# a couple cranks to start my allroad.....?



## scir036trs (May 9, 2007)

Hi guys,
Im way more competent when it comes to my mk1's so please forgive me....
With that said I have a 01 2.7t allroad, love the car but it's been acting a bit off at startup.

I am to believe two problems I have are related...

There are times the drivers door will not latch closed, to the point where it takes 3-4 times of trying it until it latches safely. Does not happen every time but enough to be annoying.

About the same time this started I received another problem being, the car takes a few cranks to start... I was told that the fuel pump primes on drivers door opening.

What are my options? I am mechanically inclined just a bit nervous when it comes to the audi.
Has anyone had this problem? 
How did you go about fixing?

thanks for your time!
cheers


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

my door does the same thing but take about 30 tries to get it to stick...pb blaster and wd 40 solved my issueeace:


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

scir036trs said:


> There are times the drivers door will not latch closed, to the point where it takes 3-4 times of trying it until it latches safely. Does not happen every time but enough to be annoying.


I had this with our '99 Avant. It happened on-and-off and then after about 6 month it basically would not close. No sort of lubricant would solve the issue...even after I removed and cleaned the assembly. Had to purchase a new latch assembly for something like $120 IIRC.


----------



## scir036trs (May 9, 2007)

It turns out that the two are not related....

Only on 2002 and later audis does the fuel pump prime the motor when the driver side door handle is pulled.

The couple cranks to start was indeed just a battery... 10v when car is off, yet 13-14v when on... thus alt is good voltage reg is good. 

Replaced battery starts up just fine, now I just need to get the latch to latch all the time...
Starting to wonder if the cold weather has something to do with it????


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

That was the issue with mine...the shop that the PO brought it too last in the summer put some sort of grease in the mechanism...bad idea living in new england. Anyways the only time the door would start to do that is when it was well below freezing which led me to believe that the grease was freezing up


----------

